
China Bans Bitcoin Executives from Leaving Country, Miners “Preparing for Worst” - davidgerard
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/09/19/china-bans-bitcoin-executives-leaving-country-miners-preparing-worst
======
downrightmike
Maybe it'll divert the miner rigs out of China so that all those butterfly
customers can finally get one.

